# Duster rigs???



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Trying to troll for kings! I hear these rigs are the way to go! What colors work best and what speeds are you trolling at, and are cigs the best bait to put on them? Thanks for all the help and info


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Six to eight knots. Blue and silver on one side, red and silver on the other. Pink down the middle a bit further back. See what they are going for and adapt. Yes, use cigar minnows.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

I like the blue&silver and the pink&silver. After you hook the cig on the duster, keep the boat in gear and drop it in the water next to the boat to make sure the cigar is on correct and not twisting and twirling.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ragon210 said:


> Trying to troll for kings! I hear these rigs are the way to go! What colors work best and what speeds are you trolling at, and are cigs the best bait to put on them? Thanks for all the help and info


Great all around bait. When we bottom fish drifting across structure, I always throw out a duster with a cig on it and drift. Amberjack and big snapper will come up and hit it while you are drifting. And nice kings.

Usually the biggest snapper of my day comes off the duster while drifting over structure. 
And you can troll it when getting back on top of the structure. You always have a line in the water that way


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This is what I use for everything that I want to slow troll an almost naked bait for.


----------



## Little Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

Tip for trolling dead sigs cut the tail off and rip off side fins that really helps reduce the spin also if u look at top of the head on a cig they have a nice V shaped notch put ur hook just above that really makes them troll perfect every time


On side note I also like king rigs with stingers cuz they short hit alot


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the help! I can say I learned something new today!


----------

